# Bimmian Keyhole Cover



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

After about 1.5 months of waiting, my Bimmian Keyhole Cover finally was delivered today. The instructions were very straight forward and the install took only about 5 minutes.

The color match is damn close. I think the only difference that I'm seeing is the fact that this piece was just painted while my car's paint is 1 year old; so its a slight shade darker. No bid deal though since only someone as OCD as myself would notice.

I like the clean look of this simple mod. :thumbup:

Only two downsides that I can see:

1. If the battery ever dies, I'm SOL.

2. I can't have the car valet parked (not a big deal to me since I don't really like anyone else driving my car).

Here are a few pics.

This is the original locking mechanism. I didn't realize how far into the door it sits.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Here's the first shot of the cover.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

And a closeup.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Pretty snazzy... I have been wanting this. Only five minutes to install? Don't you have to remove the door trim panel to get to it? 

How much was it anyway? 

--SONET


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Ack said:


> *The color match is damn close. I think the only difference that I'm seeing is the fact that this piece was just painted while my car's paint is 1 year old; so its a slight shade darker. No bid deal though since only someone as OCD as myself would notice.*


I see the difference. Does that mean I'm OCD too?  

Pretty nice.  I wonder if that would be a deterant to would-be thieves...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

SONET said:


> *
> How much was it anyway? *


$45.00 shipped


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Ack said:


> *1. If the battery ever dies, I'm SOL.
> *


Couldn't you just open the trunk (with key), fold the back seats down and crawl through? :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *$45.00 shipped *


Thanks! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bimmian Keyhole Cover*



SONET said:


> *Couldn't you just open the trunk (with key), fold the back seats down and crawl through? :dunno:
> 
> --SONET *


Isn't the trunk release button electrical? Unless it goes into a failsafe mode and the key works to mechanically open it if the batt ever dies? :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Bimmian Keyhole Cover*



SONET said:


> *Couldn't you just open the trunk (with key), fold the back seats down and crawl through? :dunno:
> 
> --SONET *


Most people could, but have you seen his trunk?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 1. If the battery ever dies, I'm SOL.*


You could always break into the glass with your bare hands


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SONET said:


> *Pretty snazzy... I have been wanting this. Only five minutes to install? Don't you have to remove the door trim panel to get to it?
> 
> How much was it anyway?
> 
> --SONET *


Sonet, here's the DIY. Real simple.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *$45.00 shipped *


There's a huge backorder on these right now until July. :yikes:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Seriously Pete, you might want to think about running a set of leads from the battery jumper posts under the hood. Maybe put them somewhere safe in a wheel well, to jump the battery in case of an emergency.:dunno: *


This is a really good idea Doug. :thumbup: I'll have to figure out a way to do this.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Sweet :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Huh, I haven't looked in the TIS yet but the Bentley instructions for getting that out are rather involved. I know changing out the entire handle requires door disassembly.

BTW, that should be a OEM part; the passenger side piece off a RHD car. I believe it comes unpainted which is where Bimmian is doing a value-add here.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Based on the DIY you posted, it implies that you can exchange just the cover piece w/ the key hole for the new one without, and leave your lock in. Sounds like that could be your failsafe... pry it off if you are locked out then use your key? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, I just took a look on the bimmian site (they have chrome gauge rings!), and the info on the product page seems to conflict with the instructions.

The description seems to indicate that this is just the plastic outer piece. But the instructions seem to imply that you're swapping out the entire key cylinder.

Since you actually have one, which is it? There is a person on Fanatics selling an entire replacement mech with a filled-in lock cylinder in it.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Hmm, I just took a look on the bimmian site (they have chrome gauge rings!), and the info on the product page seems to conflict with the instructions.
> 
> The description seems to indicate that this is just the plastic outer piece. But the instructions seem to imply that you're swapping out the entire key cylinder.
> 
> Since you actually have one, which is it? There is a person on Fanatics selling an entire replacement mech with a filled-in lock cylinder in it. *


It does not look like this pic on their website so it is misleading:










and looks exactly like the image from the original above:










Its not just a cover but the entire key cylinder, minus the actual locking mechanism. From the back of Bimmian's keyhole cover, there is a hole where the original lock mechanism will fit. It looks exactly like the original in the DIY above and it is an OEM part. It is the lock cover from a right hand drive car and they then paint it to BMW specs.

Here is the write-up from Bimmian's website:

"This cover, which is a replacement cover for the stock part with a keyhole in it, is an original BMW part, imported from Europe, and is painted the exact color as your BMW by a CERTIFIED PROFESSIONAL REFINISHER, so that they blend in with your vehicle perfectly. For quality reasons we paint each plate with adhesive promoters and two coats of paint mixed to exact BMW standards, then apply two coats of clear coat for maximum brilliance.

No modification to the locking mechanism is necessary for installation. Very easy to install using only an Allen key."


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

that is very slick!!!

you can't just swap out the cover. as suggested above that could be the failsafe, just pry back the cover to get to the key hole.


----------

